# glibc + NPTL

## Woocash

Wczoraj sobie zrekompilowałem glibc'a z NPTL. Chciałem zobaczyć czy mam obsługe NPTL, no to wklepuje w konsoli /lib/libc.so.6 to mi wywala to :

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1252: dl_main: Assertion `_rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_prev->l_next == _rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_next' failed!

Co mam z tym zrobić ? Robiłem też z tym ldconfig, i nadal to samo  :Sad: 

A rekompilowałem w ten sposób : USE="NPTL" emerge glibc

W czym błąd tkwi ?

----------

## Volt3r

Hmm ja robilem dokladnie tak samo i jest wszystko ok.

Oczywiscie kompilowales to wszystko przy linux-headers-2.6.x ??

----------

## Woocash

Nie kompilowałem to na nagłówkach 2.6.

Ale chyba zaraz tak zrobie

----------

## sir_skiner

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1252: dl_main: Assertion `_rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_prev->l_next == _rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_next' failed!
> 
> Co mam z tym zrobić ? Robiłem też z tym ldconfig, i nadal to samo 
> ...

 

w niczym to tylko taka upierdliwosc, jak chcesz miec komfort psychiczny to emerge'uj z ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## Volt3r

Polecam:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136816

tam jest wszystko ladnie i po koleji opisane  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

O ile wiem nie potrzeba do tego kernel-headers-2.6. Natomiast potrzebny jest kernel 2.6. Skoro kompilacja w ogole poszla i zakonczyla sie sukcesem mniemam, ze na takim jajeczku jedziesz. Nie wiem czemu sie u Ciebie wysypuje.

Probowales google'owac?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

Teraz rekompiluje glibc'a właśnie z tego opisu.

Zobaczymy po skompilowaniu

----------

## mkay

mam pytanie do tych, ktorzy uzywaja NTPL od dluzszego czasu: czy warto? czy widac przyspieszenie? czy system jest stabilny? jakie sa plusy i minusy NTPLa?

----------

## fallow

hej , moje zdanie i kilku innych osob z ktorymi na ten temat rozmawialem jest takie , ze ma to sens kiedy system musi obsluzyc naprawde duza ilosc watkow  i kiedy watki mocna uzywaja komunikacji miedzy soba np. przy obliczeniach rownoleglych w stylu pvm , of course nie wirtualnie , uzywam nptl od jakiegos czasu , ale nie mam u siebie nigdy zapuszczonej tak duzej ilosci watkow zeby pewnie bylo to widoczne , nie mniej jakis wzrost wydajnosci w domowych warunkach pewne jakis jest  :Wink: 

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/422

http://people.redhat.com/drepper/nptl-design.pdf

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Volt3r

Hmm no ja specjalnego wzrostu wydajnosci tez nie zauwazylem, chociaz jakis w pewnych warunkach napewno jest. Co do stabilnosci to jak to sie mowi rock stable  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Ale czasem potrafi utrudnić życie podczas kompilacji, jeśli ma się faktycznie cały system z nptl. Potem moga być problemy z linkowaniem aplikacji.

Acha. Raczej odradzam 

# export USE="nptl"

przed zrobieniem bootstrapa. Może się okazać, że po tym nic już nie damy rady skompilować w zachrootowanym środowisku.

(Możliwe, że piszę bzdury, ale u mnie wystąpił taki problem i po prostu ostrzegam, że istnieje taka możliwość)

----------

